# Rochelle Park, NJ - Snowex salters for sale 7550



## Edd (Sep 2, 2018)

SNOWEX 7550 SALTER NEW DETACHABLE SPINNER UNIT - general for sale - by owner
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/for/d/snowex-7550-salter-new/6715319011.html

SNOWEX 7550 SALTER WIRING HARNESS AND CONTROLLER - general for sale - by owner
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/for/d/snowex-7550-salter-wiring/6715312221.html


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

The older one is not a 7550, it's a 8000.


----------



## Edd (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks for pointing that out . For some reason I can't edit this post just the tags. I will change it on Craigslist. One of them is a 7550 and the other is an 8000. I'll sell both the $3500


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You can only edit a post here for the first 20 minutes or so. After that, MJD would have to do it.


----------



## Edd (Sep 2, 2018)

Thank you, I've just spent the past 10 minutes clicking on every last button and link that I could. I changed it on Craigslist and so whoever quicks on the link it will be painfully obvious


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Is that a current pic with salt still
In it


----------

